
The iPhone Is 10 Years Old. Here’s the Story of Its Birth - Mz
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/19/books/review/one-device-secret-history-iphone-brian-merchant.html?_r=0
======
trinifar
Redirected to a pay wall. They want $8.

